# Red Cherries X Blue Cherries = ?



## InNi2010 (11 Feb 2022)

Currently I have got:
2 red cherry shrimps
2 blue cherry shrimps
From my observations one of the reds might be pregnant.
What do I expect?


----------



## Nick potts (11 Feb 2022)

Expect a mix, mostly going to be natural/brown type I would think though


----------



## InNi2010 (11 Feb 2022)

Is there a slightest chance I would get a different mutation like a yellow one
_Or a purple one XD_


----------



## Garuf (11 Feb 2022)

Purple? Not really. Genetics don’t really work that way. Blue and reds usually give a mix of lesser coloured blue and red and after a few generations you’ll get mostly lesser coloured red brown.


----------



## Wookii (11 Feb 2022)

It would be fun if you could mix shrimp like coloured filters to get a certain colour, but that’s not how it works.

It may depend on the recessive genes of the shrimp in question. You won’t get brown wilds straight away, but may eventually. Depending on those recessive genes you could end up with something unusual, but it’s a game of roulette.


----------



## pat1cp (12 Feb 2022)

I got one like this


----------



## InNi2010 (12 Feb 2022)

What if I mix the offspring of the next generation with more 'purer colours' (ie: brown x red)?


----------



## hypnogogia (12 Feb 2022)

You’d get some red, some brown and some of whatever colour you’d used to get the batch of brown ones…it’s worth reading up about how genetics works, the recessive vs dominant genes.


----------



## castle (12 Feb 2022)

Yeah, just to echo, you’re going to get mostly red, blue and brown.


----------



## Ash_bash (12 Feb 2022)

I've had a small colony of blue velvet cherry's breeding for around a year now and out of the blue two red shrimp came out of the mix, didn't think they could get throwbacks like that, the translucent part is a very light blue two, wonder if I could breed a stronger red/blue with selective breeding, call it a Spiderman morph haha


----------



## Jaseon (13 Feb 2022)

When we talk about 'cherry' shrimp theres no such thing as blue cherry shrimp right? When i first picked what shrimp i wanted i went for fire reds neocaridina, but at the place where i got them from i said i wanted cherry shrimp  and was told they are not the same. I said oh i just use the word cherry as an umbrella term to cover all shrimp that are red.  I think its the same if you have sakura which are red, and bloody marys which are different again...both are not cherry shrimp even though they are red.


----------



## InNi2010 (13 Feb 2022)

> When we talk about 'cherry' shrimp theres no such thing as blue cherry shrimp right?


Kind of...
I mean yes, I think cherry shrimp are just with cherry just because a major morph is red, but will come in more uncommon colours like blue, green, yellow, orange and black.


----------

